# Pentax me super 35mm slr



## Jim-e05 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi 
i have a pentax me super 35mm slr 
and the light meter has stopped working.. 
I have checked the batterys and there fine.
Im quite new to photography so i dont really know much..
It could b the settings have been messed with
any ideas?
thanks 
jim.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 2, 2006)

You have two choices: [No, I don't think you've messed up any of the settings.  To check it, though, advance the film.  This also cocks the shutter.  See if the light meter has come to life.] 

1. Take the camera to a repair shop.

2. Forget the camera's light meter and get a separate light meter.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Jim, don't forget to make the proper introduction here and address the Pentax ME question in the proper forum.   (sometime I wish I had magical powers to move threads like this to the proper forum... )

When you checked the batteries you mean you checked the batteries outside of the camera? If so, make sure you insert the batteries with the correct polarity in place. Also, even if the batteries checked ok, they might not have enough juice to power the meter. Try a new set of batteries. Let me know if the meter comes alive after these tests and if not I'll try to sort things out with you in this_forum.

Other than that, welocome to TPF.


----------



## Matt_Gill (Aug 2, 2006)

Heya, Ive got a Pentax MX which is very simaler, my grandfanthers got my old ME, I had the sme problem 2 months ago, jsut check the polarity, and new battrys, i tryed 3 diffrent sets before i got to the 4th set witch worked and is still working. They wont break the back, i think i payed 50p a battery.


----------

